# Killer Art / Killer Music



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I just love all your art. Do you sell a book with all your art in it?


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

That is awesome, the pumpkins and art look great, the pumpkins are addicting to look at. You should make some type of phone app like angry birds, but a killer pumpkin game.
With the looks of the characters and colors it would be a huge hit with halloween fans.
Or app with screen savers, or backdrops, maybe one pic everyday in october!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

KillerPumpkins said:


> Here is an old video I made that shows some of my older works accompanied by music. I hope you like.


If anyone doesn't, they _seriously_ need a smack upside the head I was surprised to see medieval artwork toward the end, but pleasantly so. Great work, like always, KP.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Awesome artwork! I am envious of your talent. I'd mess up a stick figure


----------

